# Wing twiching



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Recently one of my bird had a blood test. The vet extracted the blood from under my budgies wing. She has been twiching her wing whenever she flies some distance. I didnt notice this behaviour before the test. I asked the vet as to why she is twiching but he has asked to ignore it as she might have been doing it due to fear but she has been doing it quite frequently and I have never noticed this before she is in the same environment there is nothing new I dont understand why she would have fear for anything.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How many budgies do you have now?
Is this Cutie that has her wing twitching?
If it continues for another day, then call the vet back and explain there is nothing new in her environment and ask if something else could be causing the twitching.*


----------

